# What are the chances white vans replacing prime drivers in LA?



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm anxious about this! Chime in please...


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

"Hey.... hey you... hey I'm with Amazon Prime... get in the back and pick up your package"


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Anything with Amazon is possible... Think about it, what would stop white van companies from accepting PN routes? They have the vehicles, all they need are the bodies.

Flex should never be ones sole income source or even relied on to be more than some extra spending money. There is just too much uncertainty with Amazon and all Flex drivers are expendable.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

As a white van driver, I wouldn't mind doing PN orders. Less volume, more driving. No more 200 stops. 

We will see. Just not looking forward to deliveries of 30 cases of drinks to a 3rd floor walk up. Lol. 

I also wouldn't mind picking up returns from customers. 

Maybe they will combine logistics and prime now warehouses. I'm sure there will be changes in the near future for both flex and van companies.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

Nothing is garunteed...amazon could change their whole system tommorow and you'd be out...it' a gig, use it how you can but be ready for it to be all gone tommorow with no notice. 

White vans eliminated many of our logistics shifts here for the holiday season, but they have trouble keeping them staffed as it is. High turnover, tough to get drivers with a clean record and can pass a drug test for $10 an hour. On average i'd say there is one wrecked van in the lot a week...

Hoping the van numbers go down in January...but who knows.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

mke said:


> Nothing is garunteed...amazon could change their whole system tommorow and you'd be out...it' a gig, use it how you can but be ready for it to be all gone tommorow with no notice.
> 
> White vans eliminated many of our logistics shifts here for the holiday season, but they have trouble keeping them staffed as it is. High turnover, tough to get drivers with a clean record and can pass a drug test for $10 an hour. On average i'd say there is one wrecked van in the lot a week...
> 
> Hoping the van numbers go down in January...but who knows.


$10 is all they make? what the hell!?


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

I just don't see anyway that vans are cheaper. It's not like Prime blocks sit and don't get picked up so why use vans?

Although does CA have the same tip law that the UK does? That could be a reason to switch to vans.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Brandon Wilson said:


> $10 is all they make? what the hell!?


Nah. More like $15 per hour


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Chicago-uber said:


> Nah. More like $15 per hour


Ok. That's more palatable. $10 would be an instant no go for me.


----------

